

Tetuan Valley Startup School Fall 2010 dates and inscription form - lrgco
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2010/09/tetuan-valley-startup-school-fall-2010.html

======
eisokant
I consider Alex Barrera (one of the co-founders of Tetuan Valley) a friend and
an incredible motivator who bleeds startups. If you're in Madrid/Barcelona and
are completely new at 'startups' (this is not for experienced founders) these
6 weeks could change your life.

~~~
abarrera
Thanks man!! :D Would love to have you swing by this edition too!

------
yetanotherguy
Great experience on 2009 as a student and also on 2010 spring edition, this
time from the inside.

Recommended!

------
FranzFernandez
absolutely a must!

